# Mice in cracks?



## jancoe (Jan 24, 2010)

I have a problem in my place I bought this summer. The detatched garage has become mouse central. I have set multiple traps and only caught 2. I know there is more but can't get any to take the bait. I have 6 traps, 3 different kinds, decon. I hate them. I am moving boxes and finally organizing and cleaning the garage and came across this. The relief cut in the concrete at the block. Sand/dirt is pulled out about 1 1/2" in the crack and piled up. Are they squeezing into the crack and nesting in the block? I measured the crack and it is a heavy 1/4". This is in 2 places in the garage.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Mice can't pass up a tootsie roll, best mouse trap bait. Cut tootsie roll Minnie's in small pieces, warm between you fingers then press into the bait holder.


----------



## codybear (Jun 27, 2002)

Yeah, I have seen them squeeze through cracks and holes that small before.. I would get some self leveling cement crack filler and fill those cracks.


----------



## SWMbruiser (Jan 25, 2012)

On our garage they come through at the corners where the door, cement and wall meet. Stacked a bunch of traps on both sides of the door


----------



## MEL (Jul 17, 2005)

Yes, mice can fit thru 1/4" holes. They dont have a normal bone structure, its collaspable.


----------



## dachief (Feb 20, 2010)

Used to catch em in my dad's gas station years ago, they couldn't resist a Slim Jim either!


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

That foam spray called "Great Stuff" makes a rodent repelling spray that I have used to fill gaps at my cabin. So far so good. It is in a green can. I stuff the gap with steel wool and then fill it with the foam.


----------



## jancoe (Jan 24, 2010)

Well I got one last night. 3 more stripped and 2 untouched. I just took some pliers and pinched the tab that holds the wire on the Victor traps. Very very sensitive now. Actually irritating how hard it was to set it back down without going off. I'm sure the mice won't mind my modification. Getting sick of rebaiting. They really seem to like the tomcat gel stuff.


----------



## Frank Lee Mabalzich (Jan 27, 2012)

Bait with peanut butter. Mash the stuff into the curled metal on the trigger and only use a little so they have to work for it. If you put too much bait on your just feeding them.


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

I have better success with bait on the bottom of the trigger.


----------



## Flyhack (Jul 12, 2009)

Those little bastards get through everything. Just when i think i have the house sealed, another turns up. Search for bucket of death on the web. I made a small version for mice. Works flawlessly.


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

Flyhack said:


> Those little bastards get through everything. Just when i think i have the house sealed, another turns up. Search for bucket of death on the web. I made a small version for mice. Works flawlessly.


----------



## POLARBEAR (May 13, 2002)

A five gallon bucket with 6" water and a handful of black sunflower seeds works good to.


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

Had a weasel move into my garage for a couple weeks near the end of January. That little white rascal sure would make you jump when he popped out from behind the snow blower or other assorted accumulation of garage stuff but I have not seen any sign of mice in weeks.

Hey, is it a coincidence that there is only one letter difference between words garage and garbage? FM


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

POLARBEAR said:


> A five gallon bucket with 6" water and a handful of black sunflower seeds works good to.


This works great on chipmunks also. I don't want to kill all of the little buggers off, but I have to keep them in check or else they eat my wife's flowers.


----------



## jancoe (Jan 24, 2010)

I had a bucket of water with sunflower seeds but the cold froze it up and the mice ate up the seeds on top.


----------



## U D (Aug 1, 2012)

Put some antifreeze in the bucket .


----------



## Shagy (Sep 20, 2001)

Mice like to travel along walls for the most part, when using a snap trap all you need to do is place the trigger end against the wall (no bait needed). I have a metal cabinet in my garage with enough room for mice to run behind it, I find that placing a trap at either end of cabinet works great. The bucket of death trick is by far the most effective and usually does the trick in a day or two.


----------



## eucman (Jan 24, 2009)

jancoe said:


> I have a problem in my place I bought this summer. The detatched garage has become mouse central. I have set multiple traps and only caught 2. I know there is more but can't get any to take the bait. I have 6 traps, 3 different kinds, decon. I hate them. I am moving boxes and finally organizing and cleaning the garage and came across this. The relief cut in the concrete at the block. Sand/dirt is pulled out about 1 1/2" in the crack and piled up. Are they squeezing into the crack and nesting in the block? I measured the crack and it is a heavy 1/4". This is in 2 places in the garage.



I've been using a pair of D Con covered mouse traps in a garden shed this winter. The traps are more expensive than regular traps, but they are very easy to set. The trigger is wide so any mouse walking in is caught. A pinch of sunflower seeds tossed into the back of the trap works.Filling the bait holder wasn't worth the effort.
15 mice and one vole so far. Not one miss!

We seem to be over run with vermin this year. Perhaps because it is an election year.....


----------



## Crawfish (May 7, 2002)

Yes, these work well and are easy for the squeamish to empty and reset. 









For regular snap traps, pinch part of a cotton ball in the metal trigger or wrap with several wraps of thread, then smear with PB. Mouse claws/teeth will snag on the thread or cotton and help set it off.


----------



## cakebaker (Sep 13, 2011)

You can use all the bait and traps you want but if you don't stop the cracks and holes they are using the problem will never be solved. Seal up the concrete crack with hydraulic cement and patch and fill any other access points. Then get yourself a poison box or two from tsc and install on the exterior of the building. Problem solved. Like ace Ventura said if you want to be a dolphin you need to think like a dolphin.


----------



## newaygogeorge (Aug 16, 2006)

I agree first have to eliminate the ability to enter, at camp we have used the bucket with much success but i have found "the better mouse trap" to be the best darn little mouse killer on the market. Placed in the right spot with food of choice this little devil of a contraption has never struck out yet still batting 1000 avg in season 2.
http://www.amazon.com/Intruder-30442-Better-Mousetrap-6-Pack/dp/B00APWMD3A


----------



## MRocks (Aug 31, 2007)

I've had success with the 5 gallon bucket method as well as traps. For traps, I super glue peanuts or seeds to the paddle. That makes them them have to tug on it which sets off the trap.


----------



## jancoe (Jan 24, 2010)

Since I first posted this I refreshed my frozen water bucket of seeds. It's been warm now so it's not freezing. No mice in the bucket but I did get one on a Victor trap. I know there's more with the amount of crap I cleaned out of there. The death toll continues. I did replace the seals on the bottom of the garage doors as I knew there were quite large gaps. Seals were torn and missing in spots.


----------



## jampg (Jan 27, 2007)

Big Frank 25 said:


>


Man I love this video... Little SOB's
I too have had good success with the great stuff pestblock.


----------

